# Great Lakes Largemouth Series Results



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We held our second event in the Central Erie Division of the the Great Lakes Largemouth Series.

We had 10 new teams sign up and all had a great time. 

I would like to congratulate all the winners.

1st Place team of Simonton/Klienoder won with 5 fish weighing 14.64 pounds.

2nd Place Team of Root/Abbel with 5 fish weighing 14.44 pounds.

3rd Place team of Fishbaugh/Mohler with 5 fish weighing 14.30 pounds

4th Place team of Farkas/Farkas with 5 fish weighing 14.03 pounds.

5th Place team of Gioffre/Ray with 5 fish weighing 13.82 pounds.

Sharpnack Chevy $100 big bass award went to 4th place finishers Farkas/Farkas

Even though everyone caught limits and had great bags the 15lb pot was not hit and will carry over to the next event on August 14th.

You can still join our series and qualify for the championship. You can join up at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are the photos of the weigh in board and all the winners.

Great going guy's and gall's. 

We had a father daughter team participate. Our 4th place team and Sharpnack Chevy Big bass winner was a husband and wife team.

Great going and thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

How many boats are expected for this tourny? Also what was payouts on previous tourny? Thanks!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are definitely some solid results. Seems to be a lot of fish in the 3-4 lb range, with 5lbers hard to come by.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Me and my partner will will be at the Aug14th tourny.....looking forward to it


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. I was on vacation last week in Michigan. 

First Place paid $700. We also paid down to 5 places. Farkas and Farkas placed 4th and also won the Sharpnack Chevy big bass award.

We have 29 team memberships and expect more new teams at our next event on Sunday the 14th.

You can enter online or at the ramp. See you on Sunday.


----------

